# Ringworm on a mouse?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I over react to EVERYTHING, but I guess it's better to over react, and be wrong, than to not react, and have a mouse die or spread something.

What does ringworm look like on a mouse? Is it small? Is it large? Does it cause hair loss? Does ANYONE have photos?

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It often presents on furred-mice as scaly patches on the rump or between the shoulders (though it can be elsewhere). It shows up as small missing areas of fur and quickly spreads and can cover almost the whole mouse in a couple days. It often glows under a Wood's lamp/blacklight.

Here is an article I wrote a couple months ago:

http://www.eastcoastmice.org/dealingwithringworm.htm

I have pictures on my computer at home that I can send to you tomorrow if no one else has posted photos, but they're of a fuzzy mouse and ringworm infection looks a lot different on a fuzzy mouse than on a standard-fur mouse. Have you gone anywhere with ringworm in the last two weeks? The incubation period is 10-14 days. The most common transmitters are people, cats, and dogs.

Ringworm is ugly and infectious, but ultimately harmless.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The mouse in question, actually IS a fuzzy mouse, so your pics would be really helpful.
I am like 70% sure it's jut a weird looking bite wound. It's SUPER tiny, and looks almost healed over. But it just happened to make a teenie tiny circle pattern and I was automatically freaking out "OMG RINGWORM!?" lol.

It really sounds completely different than what I've read about, though. It's probably just a bite wound, like my first though. :roll:

But I'd still like to see your pictures.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

If you post a picture of the mouse in question, I can tell you if it looks like ringworm on fuzzy mice or not. I've seen them first-hand.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ringworm (and any wound) can be treated with tea tree - either in a cream or the neat oil mixed with water and sprayed on. It would be best to spray all mice in the cage and of course disinfect it thoroughly, but it is treatable so don't worry too much.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a little tiny spot under her arm, near where her nipple is.
at first I -thought- it was her nipple, but it's right next-door. I don't know if I'll be able to get a picture of it, in that strange area... I'll check on her today, and see what it looks like.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

You can scruff her to get a good look and/or picture.


----------

